# Leyland tractor cyl. head



## Chainsawjuggler (Jul 16, 2010)

Still looking for a cyl head for 384, 4 cyl Leyland Diesel.
([email protected])


----------



## musicman9016 (Oct 20, 2014)

to my knowledge you don't need to specifically get a 384 head.
I have a 255 and a 270 and the only difference between the two engines is the fuel pump.
255, 270, 272, 282 and I think 285? are all a 4/96 engine with the same head. 
so if you can find a head off any of those to compare it might be worth a look.

Hope this helps


----------

